# Freeride / Downhill Raum Frankfurt



## nwamz (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

da ich am Wochenende immer in Mainhausen bin wollte ich mal fragen ob es hier in der Umgebung ein paar Freeride oder Downhill Strecken gibt. Die meißten Beiträge die ich so gefunden hab sind schon was älter.
Ich wohn ziemlich direkt an der Rückersbacher Schlucht gibt es da irgendwelche Wege?

Danke schonmal


----------



## ewoq (22. Juni 2009)

wer im netz in der momentanen situation (z.b. rinne) auf solche fragen antwortet sollte geköpft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nwamz (22. Juni 2009)

Ok das ist ein Argument aber man könnte ja auch anbieten sich ggf mal zu treffen und dann gemeinsam eine Tour machen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. Juni 2009)

<deleted>


----------



## fastmike (22. Juni 2009)

im spessart gibt doch soooo viel zum dh fahren,einfach mal etwas kreativ sein!


----------



## nwamz (23. Juni 2009)

Wenn man sich dort nicht auskennt ist es schwer kreativ zu sein. Wenn ich nämlich irgendwann unten angekommen bin hab ich keine Ahnung wo ich bin


----------



## BrEmBo. (19. Oktober 2009)

he also in wiesbaden am schälferskopf ist ein dh  hoffe konnte helfen
wenn nicht könnte mna hier ja dennoch ne sammlung aufmachen von strecken hier im rheinmain gebiet. wär toll, denn kenne genaug leute die seit der rinne nicht mehr weiter wissen als bikepark.


----------



## ewoq (20. Oktober 2009)

nein kann man nicht, sonst gehts den strecken genauso wie der rinne.


----------



## BrEmBo. (20. Oktober 2009)

aso also niemand bekommt von stecken was mit un dann sin die stolz die ihren secretspot haben? na dann


----------



## fastmike (20. Oktober 2009)

in wiesbaden scheint ja die welt noch in ordnung zu sein!so war es früher mal,das die leute sich öffentlich verabredet haben um an versch.spots fahren zu gehen,geht aber nicht mehr weil hier die trail-stasis mitlesen!beim forstamt gibt es bestimmt schon eine SOKO trailaufspürung-und vernichtung.


----------



## frankweber (20. Oktober 2009)

Paranoia kriegt man ja schon vom Lesen.

Besser per pn verabreden , stimmt schon wir wollen die wenigen spots ja gern behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

